# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  Babysense V - Baby Movement Monitor, Hisense Ltd., Rishon Le Zion, Israel

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Hisense Ltd.

Home page - hisense.co.il/products/babysense

----------


## Airicist

Babysense V - Baby Movement Monitor 

Uploaded on Dec 3, 2009

----------


## Airicist

Babysense 5 - The New Generation Baby Breathing Monitor 

 Published on Sep 30, 2013




> The Most Recognized Baby Breathing Monitor
> 
> Medically Certified
> Clinically Proven
> 2 sensitive sensor pads cover entire bed area
> 
> Why Babysense?
> Babysense constantly monitors your sleeping baby's breathing movements, alerts you if movements stop or become irregularly slow, and gives you peace of mind, confident that you'll know if your baby needs you.
> 
> ...

----------

